# vinyl window without nail flange???



## johnnyboy (Oct 8, 2007)

Does the contract/receipt specify new construction? If so I'm demand a replacement. I don't know much about windows, but the ones I installed had a flange that was built in, not able to be added on later.


----------



## rb69 (Aug 24, 2010)

When I ordered it I did specify new construction. I asked him after he said that he could get the nail flange that would take care of it, if this doesn't work can I return it? It was a custom window & paid B4 ordering & he in so many words said it couldn't be returned


----------



## FehrboysInc (Aug 23, 2010)

The number one weapon that window and door companies use against customers is "the contract". Anytime a customer of ours (we sub for large companies) has an issue, the first thing the companies will say is that you signed on it so tough luck. In your case it's your weapon. Fire back with it. You signed for a new construction window with a flange. If it's a PVC or metal clad window, the flange should be part of the window. Not a separate piece attached later. That said, I am in Canada. I've been installing windows and doors for 12 years now for the largest window manufacturers in the country. I've never put in a window with a flange that wasn't a part of the window. But I have ripped a lot out. Not sure how manufacturers do it outside of Canada.


----------



## rb69 (Aug 24, 2010)

thanks. I check w/ maker of the window.


----------

